# Video!! Halloween Yard Haunt 2011



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Walk-through.Huge Front Yard Graveyard Display, 14 Horrifying Themed Rooms in the Backyard. Circus & Carnival Room, Tortured Room, Toxic & Mad Scientist Room, Slaughter House Butcher Room, Frozen Meat market Room, Baby Zombie Nursery Room, Swamp "TheRing" Room, Jason Room. Freddy Krueger Room, Michael Myers Room, Haunted Mansion Room & Mannequin Room.






http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmkNJlFsPSQ&feature=g-upl


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Lots of spirit stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, lot of things going on in that haunt!

One of my favorite parts is the spider scene with the spider victim, egg sacs, and characters caught in webbing. I also like the uniform use of blue lighting in the graveyard.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Thx.. I did purchase the jumping spiders this year that added to the scene it was a good scare before entering the haunt in the backyard.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

*Halloween Yard Haunt Video!! Rohr Manor Dusk & Day*

Hey HF here is a Dusk & Day Version, Hope u like it.

Dusk & Day Walk-through.Huge Front Yard Graveyard Display, 14 Horrifying Themed Rooms in the Backyard. Circus & Carnival Room, Tortured Room, Toxic & Mad Scientist Room, Slaughter House Butcher Room, Frozen Meat market Room, Baby Zombie Nursery Room, Swamp "TheRing" Room, Jason Room. Freddy Krueger Room, Michael Myers Room, Haunted Mansion Room & Mannequin Room.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

The Dusk & Day Video Version is working now sorry about before,, Enjoy


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I Suppose I have to be a little careful here.... Only a Little..... let's just say that your haunt budget is about 200,000 times that of the average haunter in here..... Saying Voted Best???? 

Hmmm Give the average haunter in here the same budget and you'd be in a run for your money. 

LOTS of store bought stuff albiet you produced a great haunt atmosphere... the store bought stuff just dissapoints me...

I think you'll get very little positive response given your phrase "Voted Best". Just let your haunt speak for itself. Let us decide.

With that said you had a great walkthrough....It's just a cubic dollar display.....,. dissapointing considering your budget.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job on your haunt, but I sure wish I had your budget! The clown with the lollipop in its hand is really cool.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

I do it for charity. I didn’t vote it " The Best" that was my community. My mother died from Breast Cancer and all the donation, Which i received over $2,000 that goes to Breast Cancer Research. But thx for the comment.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great job Rohr, that is some setup! Where do you store it all in the off season?! I agree with Roxy, My favorite part was the spider area.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mother Rohr. Great job on such a good cause. Keep up the great work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My apologies for sounding harsh, Your haunt had a great atmosphere, was well organized, and raised a lot of money for a good cause.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm jealous! I love the evil surgeon scene, and Freddy's room with the crib is just creepy! 

My condolences Rohr, and i think it's great that you did it for charity.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my 2011 setup .Ive had some people ask if i did a 2011 setup. Enjoy


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Link wasn't working for me....


----------



## bnsjohnson (Jul 24, 2012)

How did you do the pumpkins those are defiantly my favorite


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey rohr,your haunt is awesome,also rohr thats an amazing amount of money you raised for breast cancer research,well done....


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Bnsjohnson--The singing pumpkins?? there is a guy on this forum that you can buy his cd and use a projector. just look up singing pumpkins


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

graveyardmaster-- Thanks for the nice comment. It all about the community and helping out


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job! I really liked the atmosphere in the rooms. It was creepy even for me at home!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

QDance--Lol you made my Night. Thank you!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow,, love it...what was the music you used for video?


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Scarrycher-- Thanks!! Nox Arcana--﻿ Once upon a Nightmare. Nox Arcana--Veil of Darkness. ((Daytime))Midnight syndicate--Born of the Night, Nox Arcana-- Grande Masquerade


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

What lucky TOTs in your neighborhood - incredible!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Sister- Lol the adults seems to enjoy it more. But the kids love the Walk through with no actors and fog. so they can take there time and see all the props and take pictures.


----------

